# Just starting trying to have a baby: questions?



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi! My boyfriend and I have finally decided to start trying to have a baby together.







We are so happy and felt that since we were both 30, we had waited long enough and we seriously want a child.

Because this is the first time we are trying for a baby, I did have some questions:

1. Are those ovulation indicators worth buying to see when I am ovulating? Would they work in conjunction with fertility awareness (taking your temp and checking your cervical fluid)?

2. Are miscarriages common when you are first trying to have a baby?

3. When should I use a pregnancy test to see if i am pregnant?

4. Are there any tips to make me more fertile?

I am just so full of excitement and nervousness. I have been wanting a baby for years.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

How exciting! I can remember being a novice too.

OPKs can be handy, and they are very cheap (eBay). No harm in giving them a try. A lot of women use them alongside charting, and if you are a hopeless charter like me, you might find them very helpful.

Miscarriages are "common", I guess, I believe the stats are about 1 in four pregnancies, but if you have no predisposing factors, I wouldn't give it a second thought. Be positive and think about the fun getting pregnant stuff.

Pregnancy tests depend on the type of tests that you buy. Most doctors and some women will tell you to wait until you missed your period. Most women who are TTC test before that. Between 10-12dpo seems to be pretty common. I tend towards 10, but I'm a bit of an early tester!!

I think charting and being aware of your cycles will give you the best chance. Doing a bit of reading on Fertility Friend, perhaps?

Starting some prenatals/folic acid is a good idea at this point too.


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the helpful advice. This will help me quite a bit. Thanks!


----------



## ISISandOSIRIS (Jun 20, 2011)

1. I charted for a year and used ovulation indicators for several cycles, but through charting I found that I ovulated regularly and predictably, so the ovulation tests becme more of a hassle. However, if you ovulate inconsistently, they're very helpful in giving you some warning that it may happen soon (they don't tell you when you ovulate or even if ovulation has successfully occurred - temping/charting will tell you that - they only tell you that your body is gearing up to ovulate in a couple days).

2. Most m/c are due to chemical pregnancies and unless you receive a BFP test very early, you may never have known you were pregnant. As the pregnancy progesses, the rate of m/c declines. ...but as milk said, don't focus on that now. Stay positive.

3. I never took a pregnancy test until after the last possible day I could have gotten my period. It's possible to get a positive before your missed period if you use a brand that detects low levels of pregnancy hormones, but it's also possible to get a false negative. It's really personal preference. Some like to test as early as possible, others, like me, wait it out. For me, trying to get pregnant was enough of an emotional roller coaster that I couldn't add constant testing to the mix. Again, it's personal preference.

4. I will second beginning prenatals now and just try to stay generally healthy. Also, remember it takes two. Your bf needs to take care of himself, too. Other than that, I personally tried it all. The only thing that helped get me pregnant was patience.

Good luck!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with the ladies above and also want to emphasize folic acid. Taking it before your even start trying is best. 3 months before you get pregnant is good so start now if you haven't already. I don't think miscarriage is any more common in first time mom's than with anyone else. Good luck!


----------

